# Testing on xmas eve



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Ladies


i had 2day transfer yesterday and now have 2 embies on board. one is a grade 1 and the other is a grade 1/2 which is great i think!!


this is my first tx and i have everything crossed that we are sucessfull


any way we are due to test on xmas eve (talk about make or break xmas) and wondering if there are any others out there with same OTD


feeling positive today - hope it lasts!!!


----------



## goingcrazy (Nov 25, 2010)

Just wanted to say good luck, will be thinking of you.

What a day to find out, hoping you get an early christmas gift!

Keep warm and take it easy.

  
x x x


----------



## alison123 (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Ya, 

I just wanted to say that I tested on Xmas Evie with my first ever IVF, due to complications I has one embryo transfered and my beautiful daughter is now 5! 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Kerry,

I'm testing xmas eve too. Couldn't believe it when they told me! I had transfer on Tues, 2 frozen embies.

To be honest I'm not sure if I'll last until xmas eve, may test a couple of days before, depends how I'm feeling.

   we both get the best xmas pressies EVER!

Glad you're feeling positive   I am too, it's staying that way that's the hard bit!

Miki xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, wondered if i could join you. I had 2 snowbabies transferred yesterday, both grade a 2 cells. I am due to test christmas eve too. Hoping we all get the best pressie ever.

Emma xx


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

hi ladies


how are we all feeling? i am quite positive and up beat but am feeling a little queasy- not sure if its the drugs or something else!


----------



## CJSKY (Nov 2, 2007)

hi, another one here for the xmas eve test date    . Had ET today .


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mind if I join?  Recognise a few ladies from the cycle buddies thread!  

Will be testing on Xmas Eve, but think that I may be naughty and sneak in a test a day or 2 earlier!!  I know it's early days for me to be saying that - only had ET this morning - but family will be around, and want to deal with the result before they arrive!!!  Scary to think I might have to put a brave face on for the day


----------



## rubygirl (Mar 21, 2008)

hi ladies, 

hope ok to crash? my OTD is 23 dec, transf was fri 10 but clinic wants a blood test done on 23rd? who am i to argue!

had 2 lovely embies transf 1 x 6 cell and 1 x 8 cell it all went well till i had massive fight with hubby on sat (all i wanted was to be looked after and for him to look after our beauitful hectic 3yr old!! i guess too much to wish for!!)

but of course now i'm feeling majorly guiltly that i may have upset the embies and they wont want to stay with me anymore.......

how will i get thru 2WW! just want to curl up....

thank you for reading sorry to be a downer just needed to vent.

good luck everybody xx


----------



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everyone, Im also testing Xmas eve!! This is my 2nd ivf, I was so lucky for it to work first time before, now I think it surely can't happen again?!! I can sympathise with you ruby girl, my hubby has had to work all weekend and I've had no choice but run round after DD and lift her etc. Last time I wouldn't have lifted a finger in the 2 WW. Tonight my tummys really crampy and I'm worried I've overdone it? 
Well what will be will be! Good luck everyone, I hope we have lots of BFPs very soon!

Beany xx


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi ladies may I also join you?

I had 3 5d embryos transferred today and also test on Xmas eve!! Don't know whether to be excited or terrified LOL. Feeling v positive at the mo so hope it stays that way!

How are u all feeling today?

Fingers crossed for our 2WW girls! 

xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi ladies,
  
How's everyone doing?
  
Ooh good to see there's quite a lot of us Xmas Eve testers. Hope we all get the best pressies ever!!

Hi MissBabs, Hope you can stay feeling positive!!

Rubygirl, hope you're feeling better now and your dh helps you out a bit more.

Hi Beany, I wouldn't worry about lifting your DD, when you think how many women must do this. I suppose people would never have more than one if it was a major issue.

Aubergine, me too, I'm testing early on 22nd I think (  I make it that far). Hoping you will have a very very happy face...not a brave one!

Kerry, how are you feeling? Still queasy?

Hi CJSky & MissE , hope you're both feeling ok. 

I had a bit of spotting on friday,  embies were 6 days old so ready to start implanting, just   it was implantation bleed!
  
  I've had period pains since then too. Anyone else had this? I'm scared to go to the loo at the mo!!   

Hope the time is passing quickly for everyone!
  
  Miki xx


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

not had any implantation bleed or anything thinking i should have by now!!


i have a few cramps but not as bad as af- not sure what that means!!


am still feeling a bit queasy at times and tired!!


this is such hard work- im desperate to test but know its pointless!


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey kc, try not to worry too much about symptoms or lack of cos everyone is different hun. I know it's easier said than done tho LOL!

Are u resting much during 2WW? I had my ET today, am flying home tomorrow nite, planning to take Weds and maybe Thurs off work but will prob go back in on Fri. Tricky knowing what to do for the best.

Do u think u will test early? If so when?

xxx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

congrats on being PUPO Miss Babs!

KC - could your cramps be implantation?  Or have you already reached days 6 - 8?  

Miki - I'll be checking with you nearer the time, but looks like we're going to be naughty early testers together!

Beany and ruby - hope you're both ok.  If it helps to know - my hospital actually said that you should carry on as normal and not take any time off. Of course I didnt' listen to them!  Am off today and tomorrow, but back into work on Weds.  However, am a teacher, so will only be for 3 days!


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks aubergine! When will u be testing then? I'm not sure whether to test early or wait til Boxing Day? Just don't want to ruin Xmas day if we get a bfn. On the other hand it would be lovely to wrap up a bfp as surprise pressie for hubby! Oh dear the 2WW madness has set in already LOL!

xxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.

MissBabs i think a few days rest will do you good after all the tx. I have a week off but will be going back to work the second week. i dont think it matters what we do if it is gonna happen it will. Good luck huni.  

Aubergine how are you getting on huni? 

Kerry dont panic about no implantation bleed huni, not everyone gets it. Maybe the cramps are the little ones snuggling in. 

Miki hoping the spotting was implantation bleed.  

Beany and ruby hope you are both ok. 

I am bored sitting at home, going to do a load of baking tomorrow to pass the time. Kitchen will be like a bakery shop by the time i am finished, it already does cos i have 5 christmas cakes baked.  Wrapped some christmas pressies today so getting organised now.

Sending you all .

Emma xx


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Miss e thanks for your wishes, I think you're right in that it will happen if it's meant to no matter what we do on 2ww. What time do u want us all round to eat up your scrummy baking?  

xxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Missbabs you lovely ladies are all welcome round to mine anytime for tea and cakes.   Keep saying i am going to start a baking business. maybe i will some day.

Emma xx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Kerry, sorry I shouldn't have mentioned implantation bleeding, it may not be that and I believe the majority of ladies don't get it anyway. Please don't worry.

Aubergine, I'll definitely be testing early, there's no way I'm waiting 17 days. Great that you just have 3 days left at work!

Hope you have a good flight back home MissBabs. A BFP would be the best xmas pressie EVER!!

MissE, loving the sound of those cakes...yum yum!

10 days to go ladies          xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Good luck ladies, i am following u all. lets hope some nice bfps xmas eve.

symptos wise, just cramps here no spotting.
i had 3 x day 5 blasto back, was thinking of not testing untill after so i dont spoil our xmas if - so will see what happens.

who will test first

lisaxxxx


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi lisa I had the very same thought, but I also know that Penny is expecting a txt from me with the result so not sure what to do for the best, oh the pressure!!!

Good luck for the best Xmas pressie ever for us all!!


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Ladies


dont worry about mentioning implantation bleeding i was already thinking about it- think i told myself that if i got some light spotting it would mean i was pg if you know what i mean!!


today i am 6dp2dt not really sure when implantation would happen cos it says summat different on everything you read!!


any way i also know that every bloody possible symptom for pg is also a sympton for af or a side effect of the drugs!!


think im gonna do a sneaky first test sometime between sat and mon!!! but will depend if i can persuade dh as dont really want to do it without him!!


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

me and dh have decided we are gonna do an early test next tue (21st) would do it earlier but we have things happening most days that we dont want to spoil with bad news! we think that an early test on tue will give us time to get heads round a negative before xmas!


----------



## rubygirl (Mar 21, 2008)

hi ladies

hope your all ok? beany28, mikiD, aubergine07 and miss E thanks for your words, i have returned to normal (thank god my hubby says!)
i also felt abit queasey a couple of nites too?? but last time i had implant bleeding so i'm feeling abit gutted every morning when nothing.... how stupid is that??
just so you know i'm not a crazy midnite net person but im in new zealand, i found this site when we went for our first try in uk since then we moved back home (hubby is uk thou!) i found this site really helpful and more so in nz cos there is very little help or support over here.
well hope you all have a good day and no yucky feelings...

rubygirl


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kerry did u have 5 days blasto back?? i know lots of women test from day 5 but i know that is so early. i am day 5 today and wouldnt test this early.

rubygirl, when did u have tf?? i know how u feel as i wished i had an implantation bleed as its such a + sign, but its such a small percentage of ppl that get it, lots dont and still get bfp.

how is eveyone else today

afm no real symptoms still, so who knows lol

xxx


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi all

Kerry - ooooh testing next Tues, what will that be for you?  For me it will be 8dp5dt, i wonder if i could persuade hubby to do a cheeky early one then too . . . . ?!

Lisa - same here, no symptoms at all.  i'm trying not to symptom spot but it's so difficult esp when you're sat at home doing nothing!  When do you think you might test, are you waiting for OTD?

Ruby -    How u doing hun?

Love to everyone else, Miki, Miss E, aubergine, cjsky, beany & anyone else i've missed!
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello missbabs,

not sure when i will tbh, mind is saying wait untill boxing day atleast which wil lthen be 16dp5dtf, today is 5dpt, had mild backache so far but nothing serious. this is my 5th 2ww and not sure how many more i can take, but yeah i am still taking it easy, might pop to the shops later for a little shopping but that is all. tomorrow i am visiting my sister, and i know they say carry on as normal, i have takn a flight, long walt etc so if its going to work it will.

hello everyone else, hope ur all enjoying the maddess of the 2ww eeeeeeek

Lisa
xxx


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

hi all


i had a 2 day transfer so next tue will be 13dp2dt, it still seems so far off!!


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi All


i had a 2 day transfer so next tue i will be 13dp2dt- i think!!


----------



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everyone!! 
Hope everyone's keeping ok xx Unfortunately im one of the ones a bit fixated with implantation bleeding also!! I keep comparing this cycle to my last - by around this stage last time my boobs were starting to get sore, i was getting headaches and spots and heartburn!! This time ive none of these sysmtoms. I keep trying to reassure myself that just because the last time it was a BFP doesnt mean that all of those symptoms were because of that, it could have just been the progesterone?? The big thing for me is that last time when i was 9dp2dt i had implantation bleeding (so there's still hope Kerry!) so im almost building myself up for the fact that if there's none this time then its def a BFN   Oh we really do drive ourselves crazy! Im currently 5dp3dt so I'm intrigued to see what the next few days bring!

Thanks everyone for your support, keep positive!!

Beany xx


----------



## rubygirl (Mar 21, 2008)

hi all

hope your all well, ive got a horrible headache!! but no bleeding!! man these 2 weeks are hard!! is everyone else desperate to do a test??

lisa - i had a 3 day transfer on fri 10 dec so i guess im 7dp3dt?? 
beany - we all go alittle crazy..... i'm kinda hanging out for a glass of wine!!!!

keep well everyone

Ruby


----------



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Rubygirl, Im exactly the same as you 7dp3dt, and I have woke up with a blinding headache today!! Weird! Im going to try and take that as a positive thing because I got headaches on my 2ww last time and this is the first one Ive gotten so far and at the same stage. I really struggled yesterday with whether to test or not, I was so close, but thought that it was bad that I couldnt even wait a full week! I think realistically Im going to test on monday!!

Whats everyone else up to? Its quiet round here!!

Beany


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi ladies

i am 7dp5dt and yes its driving me nuts too.

if u tested and got bfp on one done at night and did one in the morning and for bfn what would u think

lisa
xxx


----------



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Lisa,
I would be very confused, im not experienced enough with it all to really know, but I would prob just keep testing until to see what the majority of tests said. I suppose there is a chance that maybe it was the last of the trigger giving you the + and then the next day it was out of your system, but I would have thought by this stage the trigger shot would be long gone? Oh, I suppose thats why we shouldnt test early (but we cant resist!). Im sure theres someone else will be able to offer you a more logical explanation, sorry xx 

Good luck, I really hope you get the + back!

Beany


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi girls

I had my transfer on saturday the 11th Dec which makes me 6dp3dt.  The clinic said to test in 2 weeks but DH and I have decided to test on the 24th.  Getting really excited abt this tx.

I have what I believe to be good signs of pregnancy    e.g headaches, sore boobs, constipation.... but we all know that this is due to progesterone right?  My belly is quite tight and weird twinges at times.  Oh well, will know by next week.  Goodluck to all of us.  We all deserve our chrimbo pressies


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Dearest Lovely Ladies

Call me an emotional wreck, just had a good ol' cry - tears of joy and excitement - I so hope and pray that you all have BFPs waiting for you -   

Sending you lots of GOOOOOOOOOOOOD VIBRATIONS and best wishes for a POSITIVE outcome


xxxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, how are you all doing? Only one week left til test day if we last that long  , santa might be sending the      in our direction a bit before than.
Thinking of you all and sending loads of   

Emma xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

beany, i went back to check had a faint line again, so leave it now for a few days and see, i am 7DPT now.

lisa
xxx


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi ladies

Beany -    that your headache is a good sign!

Ruby - i've had a headache on and off since yesterday, i have a nasty feeling it's cos i've not been drinking enough fluids so i'm trying to rectify things pdq!!

LisaA - i don't know what to say about your tests, except agree with beany re the trigger shot, is it a possibility?    for your bfp to come back!

How's everyone else doing?

xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi ladies,

i had a donor cycle so no trigger shot.

only propbelm drinking  alot is the trips to the loo, 5 times last night grrrrrrr

ruby, beany and missbabs,  i did have a headache that didnt go too, so hoping ia good sign for you.

miss e this week will go so fast,   a bfp for us all 

good vinbrations, i am dreading corrie tonight i will be in tears.

welcome betty how u feeling hunny?any signs?

how is eeryone else doing?>

lisa
xxx


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Lisa - same here, except we're doing a donor emby cycle.  Have you done another test since?        for a bfp for you chick xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

missbabs, we did donor embies too 

no not tested since this morning didnt think there was any point. e u tested?

lisa
xxx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

am 8dp3dt and not feeling anything   had sore (.)(.) before but now gone.    Know I should stay positive but...


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

ok time i came clean


on thurs night i had had such a poop day that i did i sneaky early hpt in the evening. there was a very very very faint positive line which mademe feel good
the next morn friday i tested again and again got a very faint positive however it was fainter than the previous evening- these were both the early response tests
then on way home from work yest i bought some clear blue tests (not the digital ones) and did a test this morning- quickly came up negative but no control line appeared. after about an hour the control line turned up and it had become positive now i know this is probably an evaporation line so am reading this test as a negative!


any way still confused- wouldnt reccommend the clear blue tests


im still feeling quite positive as i know it is still early today i am only 9dp2dt im just impatient!!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kerry u are testing early as u only had a 2dtf.

i used a cb today  the cross came up straight away, not dark dark but u dont need to squint either,  i am 8dpt, i read it within 1 min of doing the test.

so no dont give up hope at all. leave it 2 or 3 days and then test aain if u cant help it.

lisa
xxx


----------



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everyone! 

Lisa, im so happy for you, i really hope that your BFP sticks, its looking good! 

Kerry, Im sure you are confused! At least there was a + line bth times even though youre not 100% if theyre right or not but its looking good too!

I think its maybe over for me   I had a blinding headache all day yesterday and really bad cramps ALL day, it left me feeling really down because I felt like my period was gonna come at any second. Then today when i went to the toliet this morn and wiped there was bits of blood, some browny, one wipe a bit red. Too be honest I tried to take this as a good sign as i had implantation bleeding around this time of my cycle last time. Ive been on knicker watch all day today and nothing more. However the cramps have been as bad as ever and i am feeling really down, so i did a test (naughty) and it was negative. In a way I am tryng to think that its too early (6 days early) although it was a first response 6 day test - Im 8dp3dt. But im also thinking for sure it would have been + by now and that my period is def on its way. Now I dont know what to think, am just feeling really crappy!

Beany


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Beany - looks like we're in a similar boat, though oddly I have more hope for you then me!!!  It could well be implantation, and therefore would show as a BFN coz if only just implanting, then no HCG yet...

Lisa - congrats on your BFP!  And Kerry looks like yours will stick, I'm sure I've heard it's not possible to get a false positive, but I could be wrong


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi all

I just typed out a lovely reply and then lost it    i'm such a muppet sometimes    Anyhooooooo!!!

Lisa - congrats on being the first bfp of the thread!!  I've not tested yet cos i'm only 5dt5dt and my head is telling me it's too early?  What day is it for you?    it's a sticky one hun!!

Aubergine - try not to worry babe, i've not had any symptoms yet, not even sore (.)(.)    Try to stay positive hun, it aint over yet!   

Kerry - don't give up chick, i think it's looking good for you!  I believe i've read somewhere that it's impossible to get a false positive (unless you've done a trigger shot and haven't waited long enough for it to be out of your system).

Beany - don't lose hope hun, it's still early days yet.  I know how tempting it is to want to test now but my head also tells me that there's a reason why they ask us to wait as long as they do, as annoying as that is    Maybe wait another couple of days and test again (ha ha, easier said than done i know lovely)?   

AFM well i think we're going to test early on Monday, bought 2 double packs of Superdrug 4day early tests today      Bargain as they were on 2 packs for £8.00.  I also have a CB digital for OTD.  Trying to stay positive myself but it's a struggle!

How's everyone else doing?

xxx


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

oooooo im sooooo bad ladies


as this mornings early poas was void due to no control line i thought i might as well do the other that was in the pack- a definate positive this time came up real quick too!!


any way although DH and me are over the moon we know its still early and he has told me to just ride the wave of this boost and not test again untill tue and not tell anyone till after our OTD  on xmas eve but i just had to share!!


fingers crossed it sticks!!


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOP excellent news Kerry!    it's a sticky one hun.

Much love & congrats xxx


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

hi another one to jump on the xmas eve bandwagon..........1 embryo via ICSI - start panicking when i think about it but trying to remain calm but had quite a lot of cramp pain since ET and after fighting my way thru supermarket with the heaviest food trolley on record yesterday i had stabbing pains for a while (taking it easy today).

Think im gonna wait until xmas eve morning to test although i'll be dying to test days before hand see if i've got the stamina to resist !!  

good luck to everyone


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kerry   know what u mean about early.   its a sticky one.

jude welcome to the madness, well dne for not wanting to test early. not long to go now.

how is everyone else

lisa
xxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Not long now my lovelies, hoping we al get a fab christmas pressie.

Kerry great news huni, delighted for you.       its a sticky one.

Jude welcome to the madness, rest up huni.

Sending loads of                          to all the ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thought I'd just check in.  Nothing to report as an update from yesterday!

Thanks for the   Miss E!!  Hope you are ok.

Welcome Jude

Missbabs - good luck for tomorrow if you do decide to go ahead.

Me and DP have decided we're going to test one day early, so on 23rd.  He's going to see if he can work from home that day.  We've got our tests already, but haven't been tempted to use them.  I'm a bit odd like that.  Although I'm desperate to know, am also scared to do so, because then it might be all over.  At least this way, I'm still PUPO!  Was alwasy like that on non IVF cycles too - if period was late I would wrestle with testing or not, then not, then 4 days late would give in, test, would be BFN, then period would come, like it'd been taunting me  

So from not meaning to write much, have now rambled on - sorry!


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

aubergine - thanks hun, i think we'll prob wait til Tues/Weds now as i've been having period type pains this morning and i'm not holding out a lot of hope.  I suppose what will be will be.  Good luck to you!   
xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

girls, its so normal to get af pains with a bfp, its the embies implanting and growing, so just because u have cramps dot by any means mean its all over.

                              

lisa
xxx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

I know, that's why am worried it's over for us - because I'm not getting the cramps.  So Msbabs - hope that it's a good sign for you


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

aubergine i have had no cramps hun so no it dont mean nothing at all, please dont give up. xxxx


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya Girls.. just found the thread   doh me...

test date for me is dec 24th... and its my final go, Im finding it so hard and have cryed non stop since Friday....

having no symptoms at all this round.. all other rounds i had sore (.)(.)... and bad cramps   
this time just sickness from the HRT ( which im sorting by filling my face   ) 
and the odd twinge from the gel   but a lot of   ... god i   its good news this time!!!!

MissE- this is where your hiding!! lol ive been on the FET  board


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Molly, how are ya huni? Sorry you are having a tough time with it. This waiting could seriously drive you nuts. I have been baking like a madwoman over the past week to pass the time. Now need to start sending out food parcels cos there is too much.    Not much in the way of symptoms here either, slightly tender (.)(.) and some twinges in my ovaries but not much else. Hang in there huni, hoping we all get a lovely presie this year.  

Aubergine dont give up just yet huni, plenty of ladies dont have any symptoms and still get bfp.    

MissBabs hope those pains are the embies snuggling in tight.    

LisaA hope you are doing ok huni.    

A big hi to all the other lovely ladies.

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

could do with some of that baking Emma  I'm eatting like a  in between  oh what am i like 

to boot my dads flight was cancelled due to the weather and hes had to rebook for Tuesday  and its just started snowing here in Coleraine again... boo hoo


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

I hear you ladies, pma on the up!!!  Thanks for all your booster comments.  I think the reason I worry is that I had 2 mc at 6 & 7 weeks, and I remember having symptoms with those.  Was a good 4 / 5 years ago though, so can't remember when they began, may be that not until 5th week, so you're right, I should hold on and stay positive!

Mollycat - welcome to the thread, and wishing you all the luck, I can see that you have been through a lot and am truly sorry for your loses.        for you


----------



## rubygirl (Mar 21, 2008)

hi all

congrats kerry & lisa! good sticky thoughts!

beany dont give up hope, i know its hard but our body does weird things, good luck miss babs for your testing

aubergine sorry to hear of your earlier m/c's so sending you lots of postive vibes your way.

welcome bettyboop, mollycat and jude good luck with your journey

miki d, miss e hope your ok you two?

well nothing much to report here, headache gone, (.)(.) not sore anymore, no bleeding or cramping or anything...... which is just as frustrating as lots of symptoms, really trying hard not to do a test till tue/wed, hubby thinks we should wait! which sounds ok in theory...

good luck to everyone over the next few days, i wish you lots of ++++++++++++++

ruby


----------



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi girls,

Kerry & Lisa, its really looking good for you guys, fingers crossed for 24th!!

Jude - welcome & good luck

Aubergine & Miss Babs & Rubygirl -  hang in there you lot, not long to go!

Molly cat - welcome & good luck- you're obviously in N.Ireland, did you get your treatment in the Royal? I live in Jordanstown!

Well just an update on where im at.. Ive been staining quite heavily for the last 3 days, Im now 10dp3dt. Due to the fact that it doesnt seem to be letting up and the way Ive been feeling with cramps etc im 100% in my head that thats it. I tested on day 8 & 9 and it was negative, i know it was still early, but I had staining last lime and it was no were near as heavy as this. There has also been a few pinky/red stains too which to me really confirm it. 
I phoned the hospital to see what they thought, and also, as I heard that the pessaries could delay your period, to see if I could stop taking them and just be done with the period - I dont want to go right up to xmas eve and then get a full blown period on xmas day, how depressing! However, they said although its not a good sign, people have been know to have staining like this and go on to get a + and to keep up the pessaries, so looks like im stuck with the whole thing for a few more days   

I know people will say you never know, but I know this time my period is gonna be here any second. I just have to keep thinking that I was really lucky for my first cycle to have worked and be thankful for my little girl, but its still hard!

Fingers crossed for everyone xx

Beany


----------



## lanivetlady (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi ladies. Hope it's not too late to join you? Really feel for you beanie know how you feel
I've been having twiggy cramps all day and found blood when I went to the loo earlier. 
I was so convinced that it hasn't worked for us I went and bought a test
However test came up positive? Do you think that's a false positive?
Totally confused but am not building up hopes. Blood has gone brown now but it's still there. Roll on 23rd which is it'd cox I can't stand the limbo any more!!!!!!


----------



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Lanivetlady, I would take it as a +, as in it wouldnt be the trigger shot at this stage I wouldnt think, but not sure about the blood. I think if it stays brown then thats ok, its when it turms to red that it can be a bit more uncertain. Fingers crossed for you x

Beany


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

lanivet and beany- its not over till its over keep thinking positive- one of the ladies on an other thread had a full blown af- thought it was over and got a positive so the message is never give up!!


                               


to us all!!


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi all,

Not been on for a while, this is a rollercoaster of a journey!!  I'm up and down.  At the mo up, so able to post and hopefully provide a little positivity!  Nearly at the end of the wait, due to test Fri, but going to do it a day early as family arriving.  Wierd coz instead of counting down to xmas, am counting down to test day, so only 2 more sleeps for me!

My body is tricking me, as it has done many times on non-IVF cycles, but I think that's what is making me positive, so all good really.  Just feeling a bit sicky, but surely would be too early to show signs of it working?  

How is everyone else - I see that a few others haven't posted for a few days either, so hoping you are all ok.

Lanivetlady - I would take that as a +, but do keep testing - or wait and test again on OTD.  All looking good though!

Beany - you tested again now that it's a few more days in?  Really       for you

Kerry and Lisa - are you testing everyday still or decided to wait 'till OTD to double check?  So pleased for you both!


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

im testing every day at least once a day i am bloody terrible- on sunday i even made the DH poas so i could compare a def negative to a faint positive on a cheap test!!!


today is still showing positive- much darker line as well!!


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ha ha    Kerry that's so funny that you made DH test!!!  What would you have doen if he'd've got a positive!!!!


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

thats what he said- 'fancy spending all this money on treatment for it to turn out that im pregnant'- he fancies himself as a bit of a comedian!!


----------



## lanivetlady (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Up date for me the blood has almost disappeared and turned brown in colour.  I had a tampon in all morning and theres just a spot of brown on the tip when I just checked.
I did another test last night first response (this time) and it was a faint + (where as clear blue at dinner tome was strong +)  Tested AGAIN this morning on first urine and got negative not even a faint +?  So may be I have lost it?
Maybe the positive yesterday was because my body was producing the hormone as I had only just started bleeding the night befiore and now its not?

If it is bad news then I'm a little glad I did get a positive as this means it did work but there must be something wrong with the embies not to go any further.

Good luck to all the rest of you, count down is here and OTD is fast approaching thank god!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

lanivetlady


----------



## lanivetlady (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Kerry congrats on your progress so far also. Keep positive aubergine07    I totally know how you feel. 2 more sleeps 2 more sleeps! 

My first response pregnancy tests came in the post today that I ordered from Amazon (as they were on offer)  I thought it was rude not to test after discovering the ones i purchased online were the early response sticks (up to 6 days before your missed period) where I pack I purchased in asda last night was the normal one day after your missed period stick.  Plain as day POSITIVE again!!!      

I hope it sticks this time


----------



## lanivetlady (Jul 27, 2009)

Beany anymore postive news?? I really pray for you as your are in a similar situation to me and its heart pounding scarey xxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies

looks like more good news 

lanivetlady, congrats on ur BFP   will u test still on OTD?

who stiill aint tested yet?

lisa
xxxx


----------



## lanivetlady (Jul 27, 2009)

HI Lisa  Congrats on your BFP   Definately going to test again on OFT thats all my mind is focased on 2 more sleeps xxx


----------



## beany28 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi, thanks everyone for your thoughts. Tested again this morning and BFN, would def be positive by now, have also been using the 6day early first response sticks. Although not full blown af, i've had to get the tampons out so its feels ridiculous to even consider that there could be a + on friday! Ive come to terms with it to be honest, and just going to concentrate on a nice xmas with wine, prawns , stilton and pate now! Will go again hopefully mar/apr.

Lanivetlady, fingers crossed your BFP sticks xxx
Kerry, i think your on a home run!!
aubergiene - best of luck only a few more days to go x

Beany


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, hopeyou are all ok.

Kerry and lisa great news on your BFPs.   Its looking good for you for friday.

Aubergine glad you have some of your pma back today. Hang in there huni.    

Beany sorry to read your news, hoping for a miracle for you sweetie.  

Lanivetlady hope your little one sticks huni.    

Molly how are you doing huni?

A big hi to anyone i've missed.

I have been doing quite well with PMA but have been having a few niggly moments today. Trying to avoid obsessing about symptoms, dont feel too much at times and then if i do have twinges i start to panic. Hoping being back at work will help the next few days pass quickly.

       for us all.

Emma xx


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi all

Just a quickie this morning to say:

lanivet - CONGRATS!!!!!  you lucky thing, wishing you a healthy pg chick!   

beany - try to stay    hun, you're still a few days off OTD so there's still time.

AFM well i did a naughty early test this morn which was of course a bfn.  i'm trying not to be too down as i know there's still a couple of days til OTD but in my heart of hearts i'm not sure the result will change, we'll see tomorrow and friday i suppose.

How's everyone else doing?

xxxxx


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

only 2 more sleeps till OTD how are we all doing.


we should all def keep up the    untill then.


love         and    to you all


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm afraid all my positivity has gone    

After my post yesterday morning, I started get AF cramps.  Then carried on this morning, and then started getting a bit of blood.  Think it's all over.  I know others have had positvite stories after similar things happening, but I never had anything like this when we had our mcs so think this is it, and like you beany, know in my heart.

Will still test tomorrow


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

aubergine    i'm still          for a lovely bfp for you on xmas eve xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Ladies,

ok i understand some are not feeling positive and yes i know ur going to say but its not me. a few ppl i know.

had bleeding even before bfp she is now 7 weeks pg, she had a full bleed and thoght it was over, nick name mango check it out

another lady tested 2 or 3 days before OTD got - tested on OTD got BFP nick name tiggerbounce

so please dont give up. not long go to, if ur testing now, spotting or cramping or have nothing at all, everyone is so different so please please please its not over untill OTD.

lisa
xxx


----------



## rubygirl (Mar 21, 2008)

hi all

i so agree with lisa, and we all know how hard it is to stay postive (ask hubby - a number of meltdowns!!), im sending all of you still to test big postive vibes and to those who have tested and got a neg, im so sorry but its always worth doing 1 more test on OTD.

well it good news from me, just got blood results back and we're pregnant!! hcg 127!! hadnt done a test at home cos i thought i def wasnt but body had other ideas!! another test in a couple of days, i know its early but we are over the moon! please stay snug little one!!

merry xmas to all and best wishes

ruby xx


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

hey ruby that's such good news!  mega congrats honey         Wishing you all the best for a healthy pg! xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

rubygirl   congrats hun  how many days past tf did u have beta done?

missbabs, dont give up hope hun we aint yet for you 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

congratulations rubygirl 


ladies hoping you can help!


i am undecided as to if i should contact gp and ask for a blood test- we have been hpt testing positive since last thursday but not due to do clinic test till xmas eve.


if i do contact gp should i try get in now or should i wait till after official OTD my clinic doesnt do blood test and im dying to find out hcg numbers


----------



## rubygirl (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks everyone

still abit chuffed with myself!!

lisa - i was meant to do test on 23rd but clinic rang and said to do blood test on 21st and got results morning of 22nd (thats nz for you!) it was 11 days after transfer but 14 days after egg coll, i did question that it seemed early but they were fine with it. i have to do another test tomoorrow morning (fri 24th). i think they just wanted to know before xmas!! i know i did!!

good luck to other ladies testing tommorrow

ruby xx


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

BFN


----------



## bettyboop5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ruby       well done once again.  So pleased for u.  Can you please tell me what ur hcg levels were from ur 1st blood test?  Ive just had mine done today and waiting for results tomorrow.

Aubergine im so sorry hun.  Goodluck next time     

Kerry, did u go to gp for test.  Hope the 2 lines are still there xx


----------



## lanivetlady (Jul 27, 2009)

for me!!!!  First scan in the new year  it lasts

I'm so so sorry to hear your news aubergine  masive masive hugs going to you, I hope you find something in you to try and again and that you get spoilt by your loving family this christmas        

Ruby  Wooo Hooo!!!!!!   Excellent early christmas pressie  

MissE    come on one more sleep    wishing you all the very best

MissBabs   come on one more sleep    wishing you all the very best

Kerry    Good luck for tomorrow but I'm sure your + will last xxxxxx


----------



## blonde_one (Jun 15, 2009)

just wanted to send some Xmas good luck wishes to MissBabs - it's not over yet, stay positive!  

the best of luck to you all x


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

hiya girls,


after a bfp on wednesday and a bfn yesterday, the official test today was a   im over the moon ...

hope everyone will follow me x

love and hugs

Debby x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello Ladies

well its still a bfp for me according to bloods and CB digital.

mollycat congrats hun   

lanivetlady yay   

bettyboop   i am so so so so sorry i thought u had done it this time.


aubergine07   i am so so so so sorry hun, i hope 2011 brings better luck

missbabs Goodluck i so hope its good news lol  

kerry did u retest hun?   

rubygirl   

beaney have u retested today hun   its a bfp for you.

Misse, good luck hun   its good news.

jude, did you test hun?  its a bfp.


have i forgot anyone

AFM well i wil retest on monday to see it change to 3+ i just hope we all get super sticky bfps. anyone having any symptom yet??

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

well what a morning.


did the official test from the clinic first thing- the back of the packet said it is a negative if the test line is fainter than the control line or if there is no test line  but the clinic paperwork said any line was a positive- well i poas and the test line was fainter than the control line- panic set in- clinic is shut- so i called the emergency number- apparently this isnt the first call she has had today and a faint line may mean that something is trying- i told her we had tested positive all week on hpts so she said its probably ok then and it would be interesting to see how many other calls she got so.


well after that i got the clear blue digital out and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks which is same as it siad yesterday so that took away some of the panic but still feel a bit deflated today.


but it looks like a    for me


i tried calling the gp yesterday nut they are shut for xmas so wont be able to get any bloods or anything done till they re open!


bought some more cb digitals so hope next week it will say 3+ weeks and then i wont panic as much!


     to betty and aubergine


congrats to all the        they are all sticky ones and we will be seeing hb's at scans in a few weeks!


merry xmas to you all!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kerry well done hun, a line is  aline   my cb digi said 2-3, i will test again on monday as its then 1 week since my last digi and hopefully it will say 3+, i have so many tests here now as boots were dong BOGOF on FR lol did one, the control line is much fainter then the pg line, oh well 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

i know im terrible buying up pregnancy tests!!


i still have 2 early response ones 2 cb digital ones and 2 morrisons home brand!


think i may cut down the testing now and not do it every day- think ill wait till mon/ tue to do a cb digital one!


----------



## aubergine07 (Oct 26, 2010)

I just wanted to say Happy Christmas to you all.

What a fantastic Xmas present to all those with BFPs and hope they stick for 2011

For all the BFNs I hope, like me, you'll find Xmas a distraction.  And Good Luck to us all in 2011 - it's got to be our year

xxxx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

congratulations to all those that have there bfp's...its such a lovely feeling..now put your feet up and rest its sooo important..xxxxxx

sorry to those with bfn's stick with it and it will soon be a bfp.xxxxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.

Congrats to all the bfps, hope you all have very happy healthy pregnancies.  

Sadly BFN for me, totally gutted  . Going to get our heads together over christmas and then decide what to do after that.

Hope you all have a very happy christmas and a great new year.

Emma xx


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

so sorry Misse...


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

BFN for me   - rang hosp and they said because i havent had a bleed as yet to retest on tuesday morning............just wish i knew either way.
This morning had the most excruciating pains lower down near my pelvis felt as if my insides were on fire., felt sick etc ........not had pains like that before wonder if its my body adjusting to the meds stopping.............feeling sorry for myself and have DP big "family" party to go to this afternoon - need that like a hole in the head


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

oh Jude, im so sorry... sending you lots of   and i hope tuesday brings you better news x


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

misse and jude


----------



## MissBabs (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi ladies

Just to update you all it's a BFN again for us   

Sorry for abandoning you all for the last few days but just couldn't face it.

Hope you've all had a good xmas & wishing you all the best for 2011.

Miss Babs x


----------



## Kerry Crabtree (Feb 19, 2007)

missbabs


----------



## JDP (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks for the hugs girls - unfortunately the 2nd test was a BFN also - didnt come as a great surprise as i had AF start on monday. Follow up appt at hospital 27th Jan wish it was sooner but no appts available.........


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

jude,

sending you lots of hugs, i wish this rollercoater was an easy ride, but i guess god trys us all the time, take some time to get back to your happy place and then grab the bull by the horns and say out loud.. " i will be a mummy" ... it will work hun, when you least expect it...
wishing you all the best for 2011 and   it will be YOUR YEAR


----------



## mollycat (Jan 14, 2007)

MissBabs... hope some time out will set you on the right road again, and wishing for everyone in 2011 a BFP, this whole thing is a nightmare and id never wish it on my worst enemy, but as long as we have each other for support during the bad and good times we will all make it 

sending you a big hug MissBabs   , and i pray   2011 will be your perfect year!!!

xx


----------

